#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Api rp 752 & api rp 753

## rigpig

Dear Users



Does anybody have the time to upload the latest versions of the above?

API RP 752 Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Permanent Buildings ver 2009

& API RP 753, Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Portable Buildings, First Edition, June 2007

I would like to thank ALL members who have taken the time to upload their files for reference.

SteveSee More: Api rp 752 & api rp 753

----------


## Nabilia

I have 752 only
API RP 752 3rd Ed. Dec. 2009 - Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Permanent Buildings.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

Dear Nabilia

Thank you very much, and many thanks for your contribution to the success of this site!

Steve

----------


## rigpig

So if anyone could dig up "API RP 753, Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Portable Buildings, First Edition, June 2007" I would be very grateful.

----------


## Nabilia

Found it...

API RP 753 1st Ed. June 2007 - Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Portable Buildings.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

as usual, Nabila comes up trumps! Thanks

----------


## ivan_s60

Thanks a lot for the 2 stds, I apreciatte

----------


## 40pablo

Thanks

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## Vincelot2000

could you kindly upload these files once again ? Would really appreciate it .

Vince Fernandes

----------


## offshore7

pls.upload these files once again.

----------


## txejolabas

Please, upload if possible again.

thanks a lot

----------


## nasserg

Please, upload if possible again Api rp 752.



Need it urgently.See More: Api rp 752 & api rp 753

----------


## 40pablo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 40pablo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Does anybody have available for sharing the above mentioned standards:
API RP 752:2009 "Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Permanent Buildings", Third EditionAPI RP 753:2007(R2012) "Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Portable Buildings, First Edition"

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

753 in 5 parts, first 3 here, see next post for remaining 2

----------


## Marty Thompson

last 2 parts of 753    R2012 means that they reaffirmed it, this is the same.

----------


## Marty Thompson

752 3rd

----------


## racp12

Mr. Marty Thompson,
Thank you very much for these valuable files.

----------


## carlucido

Dear Mmarty

Please can you shared the standards API 750 and API 751 latest revisions. Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## rrkumar50

Thank you very much

----------


## e.sanchez

thank you

----------


## mytawalbeh

Thank you ..

----------


## Heaven

Dear Mr. Marty Thompson


Thank you very much for these useful and valuable filesSee More: Api rp 752 & api rp 753

----------


## dmrodrigues

Please can you shared the API 751 latest revisions. Thanks in advance.

----------


## energperu

Hello could anyone please upload 752 and 753 again? Need it urgently.

----------


## energperu

Could you upload again please?

----------


## energperu

Would you please upload it again?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## energperu

Thanks a lot. I cant believe I got a reply so quick. Happy new year.

----------


## safetypartha

Please anyone upload both API RP 752 and 753 again.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here 752: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here 753: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks a lot pedrogarcia.

----------


## 2popa2

Hi Pedro,

above links dont seem to work anymore.

Is it possible for you to re-upload these files maybe?

Looking forward to your reply.

----------


## Niz222

Hello,

Need the ANSI/API RP 755, if possible,

Thanks in advance

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api rp 752 & api rp 753

----------


## efficiency_247

Hi,The link says the File Transfer has been deleted. Please can you help upload file again?
Regards

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## efficiency_247

You solved a big problem. Thanks a lot

----------


## safetypartha

Thanks a lot petrogracia.

----------


## msss

The above link is dead. Can anyone upload these two files, pls.
thanks

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you

----------


## alfonso06

Hi, The above link  has been dead. Can anyone upload these two files again.

thanks

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pwijaya

Thanks a lot

----------


## yuan9475

Could someone share the files API RP 752 & 753 again? And API RP 750 too. Thanks

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api rp 752 & api rp 753

----------


## sumairkhalid

Link is again dead.  :Frown:

----------


## efficiency_247

Try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumairkhalid

Thanks got it

----------


## Anjum Naveed

link is dead again

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JUNAIDRAFEY

Guys,

Link is dead again. Please share again.

Thanks.

----------


## flourite

Hello! Could somebody kindly share again API 752 and 753 as the links have already expired. Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------

